# France Trip in Sept/October plans - they may well change



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We are off 2nd and our original plan is to go Dover/Calais and stop overnight on the aire as usual.

We will then drive to Mayenne where Rapido's are made, as we want to go and see them...

I then want to go over the Millau bridge (it hadn't been finished when we were last in that are) so across country from Mayenne to Clermond-Ferrand - now I seem to recall that it was possible to stop ON the bridge, which end would it be if driving south, and can you stop overnight? (Info appreciated) 

We know there is an aire in Millau as we stopped there and saw the bridge almost finished in the distance, so that isn't a problem...

We then plan to drive south towards Narbonne, Gruissan and stay mainly around that area - going perhaps as far down as Perpignan.

I also want to actually go to Carcasonne, as this is one we have only passed to date. We then think of travelling back up through the Rhone Alps.... on our way back for end of October.

If anyone has any aires that they would recommend for stopping on I would be grateful. We have stopped on the Gruissan one (on the marina) and Narbonne Plage (but they were in December 2003).

Any thoughts and suggestions of places not to miss would be helpful.

Thanks in advance.

Carol


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Carol
The aire at Carcassonne is a good one, but busy. It has 100 places and is sited at the foot of the old city, so you look up at the citadel-beautiful at night! Cost is €10 and worth every penny. The place is somewhat touristy, but awesome and well worth it none the less. We were there just over a week ago-and wish we still were.... :roll:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Another option would be to stay at the Aire at Trebes alongside the Canal Du Midi. Its about 7 miles south of Carcosonne and is one of the best in France.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

The aire at Millau is often busy - but I guess you could park up overnight on the motorway service area type aire at the north end of the bridge itself. Best view of the bridge is, I think travelling north to south as it rises up in front of you.

Carcassonne is good if a bit artificial - it was rebuilt and tidied up at the turn of the 20th century- aire position is good and loads of room if you like staying in big car parks - doesn't worry us but some people are not keen. Would endorse the comment about Trebes - park up alongside the canal.

If you are in that area head to Duilhac sous Peyreperteuse - really nice aire in small village in great countryside and an impressively sited Cathar castle on the ridge of the mountain. The road up to this looks as though it might be too small for a motorhome in places and is a bit steep and bendy but I took my Hymer up there and got to the castle car park OK.

Also, when you get across to the channel think about nipping up to the aire at Gravelines near Dunkerque. Very pleasant position next to yacht moorings in the river.

Have a great time - plenty of jealousy here!

Brian


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Carol.
We are going to France on Sept 4th port Cherbourg for Sept/Oct.
We will travel down to Limoges area.
Then we will follow the sun. 
We might see you in Narbonne/Gruissan/Carcasonne.
Safe journey.
Give us a call if you see us. 
We have a cuppa or ccasion5:


----------



## 110875 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ann & I are off to the south of france starting with a crossing from Portsmouth to Le Havre on 2 Sept. We aim to travel cross country avoiding the toll roads and settle at L'Etoile d'Argens, Saint Aygulf, Nr. Frejus from 8 Sept for approx 5 days. Then we will head west to the Pau area to see friends for however long it takes. Our journey will continue up the west coast to take in Bordeaux, La Rochelle and would love to stay on the Iles de Re. Back to Le Havre for the 29 Sept. What an adventure? This is our first continental trip in our Autosleeper Symbol. I am assured that we will enjoy it. I believe it! A month away in France - what better.
You enjoy whatever you are doing and RELAX.
Bon voyage. 
DAVID & ANN


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Carol! I'm green with envy at your mention of Millau. Last September we called in to the town, to find out why the viaduct was necessary. Isn't it just stunning?  

We found that the 6 place aire had been replaced by a 35 place aire just opposite the gendarmerie. Each emplacement is separated by horizonal telegraph poles, reinforced (as if necessary!) by 'U' section girder!! :roll: 

The aire's entertainment involves watching the larger MHs trying to reverse into their slots! Chairs are recommended for comfort! :lol: 

The aire is free but the original service borne (sp?) was €6.

Hi David and Ann! More envy! One thing we learnt from our September jaunt was that France was gradually closing! We were the last visitors on TWO caravan sites! 

Enjoy yourselves wherever, whatever. We will think of you during our visit to Scortland!


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

France is going to be busy in Sept. We are off on the 3rd and stopping overnight at Calais then following the grape harvest down to the south.

Its our first long trip, booked to come back end of November. Might make Spain or Portugal if weather turns cold.

Have MHF sticker in top corner of w/screen if any of you are about on route.

Regards.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

We almost have enough for a rally down there then.
We are going over on this bank holiday Monday and heading South until 25th September when we nip into Spain for a couple of months.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Looks like France will be busy, me and Mrs F are also off again on the 16th Sept for two and 1/2 weeks :wink: :wink:

Steve F


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Carol
We did this route last winter on our way home from the UK.
If you do get as far as Perpignan just go the extra mile well about 20 really and follow the coast road to Cerbere just a little further towards Spain you will see a lay by with a light house and degustation shop at
N 42 26 25
E 3 10 33
Fantastic views no services but several campers were staying the night when we there and that was in Jan.
Have a nice trip


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

kennelly said:


> This is our first continental trip in our Autosleeper Symbol. I am assured that we will enjoy it. I believe it! A month away in France - what better.
> You enjoy whatever you are doing and RELAX.
> Bon voyage.
> DAVID & ANN


Hi David & Ann,

Would be interested to here your report upon your return! We've had our Symbol just over 12 months & our first trip was for 1 week last March when we travelled to Loire & then on the Rochfort, staying mainly on Aires.

We are now off on Friday to see the Mosel & Lake Konstanz area in Germany for about 2 weeks, again using Stellaplatz, as the Aires style of site suits us when not staying in one place for more than a couple of nights. 
Have found the Symbol brilliant for the 2 of us.

Best wishes for your trip.

Peter & Jean


----------



## 110875 (Mar 26, 2008)

:lol:
Peter & Jean - will try to post a note of our adventure i the Symbol when we return. i see it as an adventure at the moment but would love to come home and see it as a lovely relaxing holiday! We shall see.
As we will meet up with our daughter and son-in-law for 5 days, we have bought a drive-away awning. Expect to stay in sites rather than aires and have all the hook ups and equipment accordingly. Mrs K does not want the fear associated with aires.
How do we get an MHF sticker? Is it too late? We leave home on 30 Sept.
We will probably see someone we know in France. It is bound to happen.
If anyone sees an Autosleeper Symbol reg X*** FCR, please stop me.

Regard to all
DAVID & ANN


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*September*

We sail on Monday 1st probably heading towards Interlaken and then Alpen strasse or the other way round. Want to see the Swiss Nationals Scale Model Aircraft Competition on 13&14th.

Steve


----------



## 110868 (Mar 26, 2008)

*France trip in Sept*

We are going over on the 2nd Sept. Our first trip with MH to France. No idea where we are going but will be well disappointed if it rains everywhere over there too. We need to return on the 29th Sept. I'm sure we shall meet somebody from MHF, members seem to be everywhere!

Cheers


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

kennelly said:


> :lol:
> Peter & Jean - will try to post a note of our adventure i the Symbol when we return. i see it as an adventure at the moment but would love to come home and see it as a lovely relaxing holiday! We shall see.
> As we will meet up with our daughter and son-in-law for 5 days, we have bought a drive-away awning. Expect to stay in sites rather than aires and have all the hook ups and equipment accordingly. Mrs K does not want the fear associated with aires.
> How do we get an MHF sticker? Is it too late? We leave home on 30 Sept.
> ...


We had our first taste of staying in aires in March when we travelled down the west coast of France as far as Rochfort. By "aires" we mean the stopover spots for motorhomes, certainly not the motorway stopping aires. They were a good value (some free, some with elec) and we had no worries about safety. There is a huge choice - if you don't like the look of one just go on to the next. Recommend "Camperstop" or the French aire directory which is available in French hypermarkets which give listings. Some aires we can recommend: Bouchmaine (near Angers), Montreuil-Bellay, Chateau-Gontier, St Seurin-d'Uzet, Soubise, Brezolles.

We were wondering too about a MHF sticker and how to get one.

Enjoy your trip


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Re the MHF Sticker!

There seems to be a MHF Badge that can be downloaded from the 'Download' section in the index list. Perhaps this is the one we need. I guess we can then overprint it with our Forum Name!

****


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Just for your info here's a few piccies of the Aire's you mentioned

*The new Aire at Millau*










*A view of the Carcasson Aire taken from the fort*










*One of our Favourites, Aire "Latour Bas Elne" 10 mins from the beach at St Cyprien*










*This is the overnight parking area at Cite d' Europe (a lot quieter than the Calais dockside)*


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Mickyc,
How do you get into the Cite d' Europe Aire, when coming from the Tunnel?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

mickyc said:


> Just for your info here's a few piccies of the Aire's you mentioned


Thank you so much for these and a BIG thank you to all the other suggestions.

Several have asked about the MHF stickers, I have two of the diagonal ones, bought from www.outdoorbits.com one of which is stuck low down on the right side of the front windscreen and the other on the right side (passenger in our case) window.... much to Duncan's annoyance..... but in all my travels have only met one member..

So as a lot of us seem to be heading off around the same date to the same sort of area, here's hoping we see some of you....


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

**** said:


> Mickyc,
> How do you get into the Cite d' Europe Aire, when coming from the Tunnel?


Exit the tunnel and take the right hand lane (exit before the petrol stn, I think its signposted Calais Centre)

This leads to a roundabout take 2nd exit (I'm pretty sure Cite Europe is signposted from here, but looking on google earth its definately 2nd exit)

Stay on this road (1/2 mile) and you come to another roundabout, this roundabout is unusual as it looks like a pedestrian roundabout with a road in the middle. Take the 3rd exit (this is signposted with the motorhome symbol but as I remember its a bit hard to see).

Once you've left the roundabout you go round the back of the shops and turn left into the parking area, again this is signed with the motorhome symbol.

I've got a bit more time later on today, so will post a direction map (there is another way through the petrol station, but I wont complicate things!!)


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

mickyc said:


> **** said:
> 
> 
> > Mickyc,
> ...


Mickyc do you have gps info pls

Carol


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

I've put my cursor on the entrance in google earth and it reads

50 55 58.28 N
1 48 40.41 E

Hope that helps

Mick


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

We are off to France on 26th Sept towards Luxemburg, Strasburg, and down to the Alsace region. Have not got a MHF sticker yet. Bought it on 15th July, still not arrived. Hey Ho :forthosewhothinkyoung:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

sysinfo said:


> We are off to France on 26th Sept towards Luxemburg, Strasburg, and down to the Alsace region. Have not got a MHF sticker yet. Bought it on 15th July, still not arrived. Hey Ho :forthosewhothinkyoung:


Hi
I downloaded one out of the forum page and printed it off, put it through the laminator and it's ready to display, may see you around cause we should be there about that time.

Ron


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*French Touring*

Information please guys.
The aire at cité d'europe, does it have any water or drains for waste and WC?
It seems fairly easy to get to and as we are going through the tunnel this Friday night at about 10.20pm I would like to try it instead of going down to the aire at the sea front which can be very busy. The last twice we were unable to park there and had to move to the yacht basin which just adds time and all we want to do is get some zzzzzzzz's before early start in the morning. Any information appreciated as always and confirmation on directions if possible. I do not have a sat nav so map or written directions ok. Mickyc seems to be knowledgeable on this subject.
Thanks very much
Mashy


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

For your information the aires at Cite Europe does not have any emptying facilities (as I know of)

If your struggling, you can go to Auchen (which does have facilities at the petrol Stn) its literally 10-15 mins away (and the Deisels cheap)

Have a good holiday

Mick


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

If you look at the directions above they should relate to the map below, as I said above there is a shorter route through the petrol Stn but it is possible to go wrong, so this is the easiest route for your first go!!


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*France Touring*

Hi Micky
Many thanks for the information.
As always a wealth of knowledge and quick response.
Thanks again
Mashy


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Port Vendres, Ed supermarket nearby.

Colliure is a pretty village though touristy. You can park at a car park away from village. This has a few hook ups and a free bus into the village.

Pavlos les Flots at the port, electric hook ups.

As mentioned the aire at Duillac Perypertuse is good.

We shall be leaving Sept 19th but from Plymouth to Roscoff for a change and will be there until end of Oct.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

*Millau Viaduct*

Hi Carol,
we have just returned from our annual holiday to France, which included a trip over the Millau viaduct. We approached from the North, and stopped at the viewing area just before crossing the bridge ( see pics). Unfortunately it decided to rain just as we got there, but still able to get some shots. It costs 11€ to cross. We left at the first exit after going over the bridge and followed the signs back to Millau. There are a couple of good viewpoints to see the bridge from a distance.
Regarding the stickers, ours is in the front like yours, never saw another during the whole trip.
Colin


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

zulurita said:


> Port Vendres, Ed supermarket nearby.
> 
> Colliure is a pretty village though touristy. You can park at a car park away from village. This has a few hook ups and a free bus into the village.
> 
> ...


Rita staying in Roscoff until end of Oct?

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Millau Viaduct*



camoyboy said:


> Hi Carol,
> we have just returned from our annual holiday to France, which included a trip over the Millau viaduct. We approached from the North, and stopped at the viewing area just before crossing the bridge ( see pics). Unfortunately it decided to rain just as we got there, but still able to get some shots. It costs 11€ to cross. We left at the first exit after going over the bridge and followed the signs back to Millau. There are a couple of good viewpoints to see the bridge from a distance.
> Regarding the stickers, ours is in the front like yours, never saw another during the whole trip.
> Colin


Hi Colin Lovely photos, and assume that is the aire below..... my how it has changed since we were there, when there was 4 or 6 spaces and about 30 looking to stop.....

Trust all went well with the trip and there were no mishaps.

Carol


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> and assume that is the aire below


Carol- if you mean the 2nd pic-I believe that's the car park for the viewing area/exhibition rather than the aire. May be wrong but...?


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Carol, Telbell,
The pic is of the viewpoint parking area approaching from the North. The aire is in the town, there is a pic on an ealier post.
Carol,
The new MH was fine, we have none of the X250 problems, just had a broken overhead locker handle. Glad we went for the Heavy chassis, no worries with payload.
Colin


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

carol said:


> Rita staying in Roscoff until end of Oct?
> 
> Carol


  No carol, touring around brittany and down west coast or wherever the fancy takes us


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

babyrhino said:


> Also, when you get across to the channel think about nipping up to the aire at Gravelines near Dunkerque. Very pleasant position next to yacht moorings in the river.
> 
> Have a great time - plenty of jealousy here!
> 
> Brian


Hi Brian,

We are heading to Germany on Friday (29th), have you got more detail on the location of the Gravelines Aire, as I can't see it on the Google Map?

Thanks awfully

****


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Gravelines*

Been to Gravlines a few times but never stopped on the aire always stay by the river near Rue des Islandais, lovley spot.

N50deg59'17.3'" E002deg07'26.6"


----------

